

Show HN: Sentiment Search Engine - pdhanda
http://www.sentimentsearch.com

======
Geee
Great idea but doesn't work very well. Samsung Galaxy S3:

-I connect to my wifi using a really good asus router. Sentiment 9.0

-I often lose connection in locations where previously I had excellent reception. Sentiment 8.0

-it worked great until july this year when it stopped receiving a network signal. Sentiment 7.5

-the samsung exclusive touchwhiz apps were gimmicky at best. Sentiment 9.0

Etc. If it's unbiased I'd guess the errors would average out, though.

~~~
pdhanda
Hi, thanks for your comment. The sentiment analysis algorithms are being
constantly fine tuned using new data sets. There are some inaccuracies but as
the results are averaged out using large quantities of text, the inaccuracies
do not influence the overall sentiment significantly.

------
pdhanda
SentimentSearch.com is a search engine that crawls the Internet for people's
opinions and reviews on a diverse range of topics. The content is aggregated
and filtered to provide a 'smarter' view of the information available.

We have been working on this idea for a few months now and would appreciate
any feedback. Thanks!

~~~
mharwida
Great idea. Have you guys considered adding an overall rating for the
sentiment in question. For instance, searching for iphone5s will return the
total Positive, Neutral and Negative sentiments.

And what sources do you crawl so far?

~~~
pdhanda
Thanks. We have an average rating for the subject in question above the graph.
There is also a list of sources crawled below the graph (we are working on
expanding this list significantly in the near future).

------
carlosnasillo
Like the idea. Request for the developer, have you considered implementing
'Vs.' comparisons.

For your search I liked what I saw for the Xbox One and PS4 but any
possibility of matching them and presenting them side by side?

~~~
pdhanda
Thanks for your comment. Comparisons are next on our to-do list. So you should
see this feature online within the next few weeks.

------
vishaldpatel
I keep getting "no results found" =(

~~~
pdhanda
Hi, at the moment the search terms are limited to the auto-complete
suggestions and the terms listed on the home page. We are working hard to make
this a powerful search engine.

------
SoCool
Nice idea. Does your comparisons take into account feedback from users ?

~~~
pdhanda
Thanks.

When you say 'feedback from users', are you referring to how we crawl the
content or do you mean feedback from users on our site?

------
dopplesoldner
Interesting idea, how would the framework scale to say ~1 million items?

~~~
pdhanda
Hi, we are currently in the process of building an enterprise-scale crawler.
However, for the purpose of this beta test, we simply chose a few pages to
index to validate the effectiveness of our idea.

------
shyamo
cool idea. Maybe do something clever with the collected data in terms of
visualization.

~~~
pdhanda
Thanks. Will definitely take your idea into consideration.

